# Is there a calendar to see all important dates regarding classical music?



## Denize (6 mo ago)

I need to compile a list of important dates in classical music history (birthday or death of a composer, the showcase of performance for the first time, etc...). Does anyone know a source where I can download a whole list of these dates? Or one calendar I can see all the dates on?

I know these sites are great for this but you have to check them daily: 
ttps://classicalmusiconly.com/on-this-day








ON THIS DAY | Conductor Carlo Maria Giulini Died in 2005


World's Leading Classical Music Platform




theviolinchannel.com


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There used to be a yearly calendar printed just like what you describe but I haven't seen one in a long time. Since most people use their phones for calendars, those printed classical ones probably went away for good. Too bad, because they were fun.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> There used to be a yearly calendar printed just like what you describe but I haven't seen one in a long time. Since most people use their phones for calendars, those printed classical ones probably went away for good. Too bad, because they were fun.


With all the computers & phones around here, my 72 y/o wife still has a current wall calendar hanging in the kitchen with appointment & other important dates written on to each day. I've needed it a time or two, so that's not such a bad investment. I also have a post-it note hanging from my PC monitor. Technology fails, no?


----------



## Denize (6 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> There used to be a yearly calendar printed just like what you describe but I haven't seen one in a long time. Since most people use their phones for calendars, those printed classical ones probably went away for good. Too bad, because they were fun.


ahh mann.... Maybe I should expand my research into finding a physical version. But thanks!


----------



## Denize (6 mo ago)

Floeddie said:


> With all the computers & phones around here, my 72 y/o wife still has a current wall calendar hanging in the kitchen with appointment & other important dates written on to each day. I've needed it a time or two, so that's not such a bad investment. I also have a post-it note hanging from my PC monitor. Technology fails, no?


My mother is the same! Honestly, until I graduated with my masters I also had a physical agenda to write down all my plans but then gave up after entering the business world. And google calendar is now the lifeblood of my life!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's an opportunity for some enterprising and tech savvy classical fan; write an app for iPhone and Android that every morning brings up a notification "On this day in Classical Music". Compiling the dates would take time and be added to over the years. Charge $12 a year. How hard can it be? I get news feeds automatically every day, this is the same basic thing,


----------



## yuminpremiere (6 mo ago)

I have not seen any, but you can create one of your own. It will take some time and research, but you will eventually get a calendar that will include all the events you are interested in. 
There are many platforms that allow you to do that, and my favorite is the one I used to make my june 2023 calendar. It’s simple and does not require you to have any PC knowledge. You can both edit the calendar online or print it to fill in the gaps yourself. I prefer the second variant because it helps me memorize events I am writing down. It also helps me not to forget how to write.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You can even search this site, we use to have one for composers and one for artists.


----------

